# Why is search disabled?



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 11, 2002)

It would be nice to be able to search for my previous days posts and see if I got any replies...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 11, 2002)

_CRGreathouse slaps Flexor with a trout_

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8501


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2002)

_As Flexor's attention is diverted by CRGreathouse, Darkness kick him in the junk and takes his wallet._

Heh. Sorry; got carried away a bit there, LOL! 

Anyway: What Charles said! 

For the future, I'd recommend you subscribe to the threads in question; you'll then be notified via e-mail whenever there is a new post. (If there are several new replies to a single thread, you'll still get only one e-mail until you visit the boards again - at which point you'll get one new e-mail per thread on which there's a new reply after your visit.)


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2002)

_Piratecat grabs Flexor's underwear and gives him a wedgie while waving the trout about threateningly._ 

What they said!  Sheesh.    Morrus makes the best FAQ ever, and did you read it? No! There are children starving in Asia who would LOVE to read that FAQ. Why don't you just rip our heart out and step all over it? Oh wait - you did.  Well, don't worry, we don't feel unloved - or unappreciated. That's okay. Fine.

Fine.

Be that way.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 12, 2002)

*rips Piratecat's heart out and stomps all over it, leaving fur all over the place*

Hmm.  I need to wash my feet.

But hey, I got an important question!  Why the heck does Russ keep misspelling "rumor" as "rumour"?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2002)

_Darkness telekinetically gathers together the pieces of Piratecat's heart, puts them together again, and hands the heart back to Piratecat. Meanwhile, a horde of his flesh-eating zombies advance menacingly on RangerWickett, their rotting arms hungrily grasping for him. Darkness laughs maniacally and teleports away..._


----------



## Feaelin (Apr 12, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> For the future, I'd recommend you subscribe to the threads in question; you'll then be notified via e-mail whenever there is a new post. (If there are several new replies to a single thread, you'll still get only one e-mail until you visit the boards again - at which point you'll get one new e-mail per thread on which there's a new reply after your visit.) [/B]




Hmm. Let's try putting a message body in this time (to self).

I thought the e-mail notification features didn't work? They've not worked for me (so far) and the faq specifically mentions e-mail features as being turned off...?

Feaelin


----------



## Darkness (Apr 13, 2002)

Feaelin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm. Let's try putting a message body in this time (to self).
> 
> I thought the e-mail notification features didn't work? They've not worked for me (so far) and the faq specifically mentions e-mail features as being turned off...?*



Right. What I meant is this: Since Search will be the last thing to be turned on again, you can at least make do with subcriptions as soon as these are turned on again (which I tried to express - obviously unsuccessfully - with "for the future"). Sorry for being unclear there.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 13, 2002)

Ranger Wickett,

Morrus is British, and uses British spellings.  For example, Americans spell armor but the older British usage is armour.  This reflects the French influence on the English language.

That is tonight's linguistics lesson.

I would like to see the features return, but not at the expense of the boards freezing up.

At one point, it took me three hours to post.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 13, 2002)

William - I think RW's "" meant that he understood the reason.  (Jokes don't work too well on message boards.)


----------



## hong (Apr 13, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *William - I think RW's "" meant that he understood the reason.  (Jokes don't work too well on message boards.) *




Nah, that's half the fun. Besides, RW uses  on all his posts.


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Right. What I meant is this: Since Search will be the last thing to be turned on again, you can at least make do with subcriptions as soon as these are turned on again (which I tried to express - obviously unsuccessfully - with "for the future"). Sorry for being unclear there.  *




_Sneaks up behind Darkness, ties his shoes together and slides his socks down his ankles before slipping away quickly..._

"Neener, Neener, Neener!"


----------



## Darkness (Apr 14, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Ranger Wickett,
> 
> Morrus is British, and uses British spellings.  For example, Americans spell armor but the older British usage is armour.  This reflects the French influence on the English language.*



RW knows that, LOL; he's making fun of those people who are sending Morrus e-mails about this kind of thing. Suckers...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 14, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sneaks up behind Darkness, ties his shoes together and slides his socks down his ankles before slipping away quickly...
> 
> "Neener, Neener, Neener!" *



 My socks!!! You will pay for this, Mark!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 14, 2002)

So, should this thread be moved to the IC forum now?


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *So, should this thread be moved to the IC forum now? *




_As Charles begins to doze off waiting for his reply, Mark sneaks up and slips Charles' hand in a bowl of warm water, then Mark slips away again..._


----------



## Darkness (Apr 14, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *So, should this thread be moved to the IC forum now? *



You got nerves, man - it was _you_ who started this hijack in the first place! 'twas all a nefarious plan of yours right from the start, admit it!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry but Flexor doesn't read FAQ's!  

And to let you know assault with a trout is punishable by death in Missouri under a law from 1893...


----------



## The It's Man (Apr 15, 2002)

_The It's Man dons his tropical gear and solar topees and dances up and down before Flexor and CRGReathouse to the music of Edward German_

Mods, don't you have your own forum to play in 

While you're not able to receive mails when someone posts a reply on a thread you subscribed to, there is a list in your user cp  under *View All subscribed Threads*.


----------

